# My Marx Layout so far



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

Well this is the first time that I have actually taken time to make an actual layout. Being that I am cheap, I am building most of my buildings and what not.
Buildings are built out of Popsicle sticks, lighting is from a broken strand of christmas tree lights. 
Oh don't mind the tape, it is outlines of what I am thinking about putting in next, be it a parking lot, or a baseball diamond, but once I get it laid out, I am going to go buy paint and start painting


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good elcheapo.

When I order Chinese food I always ask for 4 sets of chopsticks, the tapered sticks come in handy for modeling. Even if you use them just wash them afterwards. 

I like the walkover, how about taking some minwax wood stain and making them look old and weathered? An ebony shade would do the trick, it would work on the cabin too. :smilie_daumenpos:

The train looks like a blur, SLOW IT DOWN!


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I was looking at the darker stain this afternoon while at walmart, and was thinking about using green felt or something similar to use as grass areas. The next step is to use gray paint to paint the factory floor, and black to make my roads... though I may just use a slightly darker gray for the roads/parking lots.
Also, didn't you hear, Marx trains have 3 speeds, stop, fast, and fly off the track lol


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh the nostalgia. My first electric train was a Marx that
I got for Christmas in 1941. It was featured in the
Sears Christmas catalog. And I almost literally
wore that train out thru the years. It was not
a Christmas only train.

Don


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

DonR said:


> Oh the nostalgia. My first electric train was a Marx that
> I got for Christmas in 1941. It was featured in the
> Sears Christmas catalog. And I almost literally
> wore that train out thru the years. It was not
> ...


I am really impressed with the quality of both of my 1666's, they are both been around longer than me, and run fairly well. Really stinks that Marx went out of business years ago. At one point I had original boxes for both trains, the sound of power and the regular 1666, sadly though I had a cat pee on one of the boxes, so I had to get rid of it. Between both boxes I have 1 full set, minus a support pole for my train station, and the bottle of smoke fluid. But as I said, I love these trains.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I love Marx locomotives too. Especially, I think the Marx bellows smoke units are superior to the Lionel PW puffers. I had a couple of the locomotives that puffed smoke out of the cylinders... Very cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice so far. As for the pedestrian bridge, sometimes the stain will not take evenly, a wax might work to darken it a bit. Best to try it out before committing to anything. Check out dollar store if any are in your area. Just saw green sand at a dollar tree that looked like it would make for nice grass.


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> Nice so far. As for the pedestrian bridge, sometimes the stain will not take evenly, a wax might work to darken it a bit. Best to try it out before committing to anything. Check out dollar store if any are in your area. Just saw green sand at a dollar tree that looked like it would make for nice grass.


I didn't even think of that, I just bought a can of green spray paint to use for now, I scrapped the baseball diamond idea and painted a small lake that goes partly under the pedestrian bridge. Not sure if I like the looks of the lake at this point, worse comes to worse, I can scrape/ cover with primer to change it. But so far I am liking the looks of my little layout lol


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I sprayed painted my table, went from a semi ugly brown to a nice dark green. besides having to paint and stain my buildings/bridges, and glue the buildings down. then down the road, make it look better with the real fake grass.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, I love your Marx layout it will look very nice when finished. I hope you have lot fun with it. I am Marx lover too and also American Flyer too. Marx trains are the most fun to run and collect a good life time hobby. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, Sure is nice see other people out there running and collecting Marx trains and making layouts for them to me that is very cool to me. I makes love Marx trains even more. To me Marx trains were the best of the toy trains ever made. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------

